# Lib Tech Hot Knife Info??



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Lib Tech Hot Knife Snowboard Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride


----------



## StimulisRK (Jul 5, 2012)

Two very respectable and knowledgable guys at my local shop (not 17 yr. old park rats) demoed it and LOVED it. And they're both die-hard Bataleon guys, so that's not coming from Mervin fanboys. Other than that, idk. My only review is that I held it in the shop and immediately knew it's something I'd want to own haha. What'd you wanna know specifically about it? Like what style of riding are you geared towards?


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

StimulisRK said:


> Two very respectable and knowledgable guys at my local shop (not 17 yr. old park rats) demoed it and LOVED it. And they're both die-hard Bataleon guys, so that's not coming from Mervin fanboys. Other than that, idk. My only review is that I held it in the shop and immediately knew it's something I'd want to own haha. What'd you wanna know specifically about it? Like what style of riding are you geared towards?


I'm more of an all mountain rider. Natural features, trees,...no park, but also do not want something super stiff.

I have been riding reverse camber boards, and lately never summers hybrids. I havent really ridden a cambered board before, but the Hot Knife intrigues me. I want something different the the Evo I have right now. I was something that can hold a serious edge and carve without feeling like its gonna wash out, but also something that is playful enough where I can take it into the trees, etc.

It just seems like it would be right up my alley. But there is so little info out about them.


----------



## nethngbtstk (Oct 24, 2012)

I have this board and I seriously love it.

My previous boards before getting the HK were both T-Rice boards. 1 in a 153, the other in 157. Both the HP models. im 5'7 165lbs and like to ride aggressive all mountain. I don’t live in the park but am no stranger to a nice kicker to lay down method or just good clean air. I love the Rice boards for all around snowboarding but where the HK excels is in speed and carving. The board carves significantly better. It does not wash out and handles the chop very well. Before I bought the board I demo'ed it. After my second run I clearly felt the difference. it is much more stable carving and feels very solid. 

I’ve ridden in trees and deep pow with it. It wasn’t even a question or concern. The board did exactly what any good board should do in that environment. With a little speed it floats great and in 156 (the size I got) it was totaly moveable in the trees. 

My honest opinion is for a board of the new design it is probably the best board I have ever ridden. I have 11 boards in my collection and can’t see ridding any of them over the HK expect for POW board or race specific board and even then I would miss riding it. 

Hope that helps


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

awesome! Thanks!

Yah, my main concern was turn initiation in tight spaces, likes trees. This will be my first time on a more cambered inspired board. I have always ridden reverse camber and hybrids.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## nethngbtstk (Oct 24, 2012)

No problem :thumbsup:


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

nethngbtstk said:


> I have this board and I seriously love it.
> 
> My previous boards before getting the HK were both T-Rice boards. 1 in a 153, the other in 157. Both the HP models. im 5'7 165lbs and like to ride aggressive all mountain. I don’t live in the park but am no stranger to a nice kicker to lay down method or just good clean air. I love the Rice boards for all around snowboarding but where the HK excels is in speed and carving. The board carves significantly better. It does not wash out and handles the chop very well. Before I bought the board I demo'ed it. After my second run I clearly felt the difference. it is much more stable carving and feels very solid.
> 
> ...


You have convinced me to buy one also from your last thread


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered one from dogfunk to give it a go.

I am hoping my Rome 390 boss bindings will match with em...I kinda wanted to try something a little more stiff, but dont feel like dropping another 250.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

jkc350z said:


> I ordered one from dogfunk to give it a go.
> 
> I am hoping my Rome 390 boss bindings will match with em...I kinda wanted to try something a little more stiff, but dont feel like dropping another 250.


Since you live in NOVA we should do a board trade for a day.. u can ride my 2013 T.rice Pro HorsePower and I can ride the 2013 Hot Knife.. i would love to demo it before i buy one


----------



## nethngbtstk (Oct 24, 2012)

jbernste03 said:


> You have convinced me to buy one also from your last thread


That's awesome. Happy for you



jkc350z said:


> I ordered one from dogfunk to give it a go.
> 
> I am hoping my Rome 390 boss bindings will match with em...I kinda wanted to try something a little more stiff, but dont feel like dropping another 250.


Same to you buddy i really hope you like. I paired my with Union SL's. I had them on my Rice boards so just switched them over. Very responsive.

Keep me / thread posted when you ride it. Want to know if you feel the same I do about it.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

As the name suggests, hot knife, is a blade. Ready to tear up the mountain at extreme heats. But wouldn't that melt the snow, causing you to fall trough a hole. Eying the board, id say it sits at at least 300000000C? Once it gets going the heat rises trough the roof. Am i wrong.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

nethngbtstk said:


> The board carves significantly better. It does not wash out and handles the chop very well. Before I bought the board I demo'ed it. After my second run I clearly felt the difference. it is much more stable carving and feels very solid.


Does it handle the chop a lot better than your T. Rice? I've got the T. Rice 161.5 and it leaves a little to be desired in the chop.

I saw a hot knife for the first time today. The catalog pics don't do it justice. The yellow is a neon shade and the art's really cool.


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a Hot Knife too. I came from a Custom X to Hot Knife. The HK does turn easier. Seems like it always "wants" to turn, which I like. I have the 159 model. I am still trying to get used to the magne traction, but I am liking it.

Only issue I have had with it is going slow when I hit flat spots. But I think it was because I lost all the wax on it. I had a nice waxing put on it and it runs better now. I think as long as you keep it waxed, it should be good.

there was a whole great debate on thread I posted. Look for "faster bases on boards". 

But since I have been getting more used to the board, it is rare I run out of speed on the flat spots. I will admit the Custom X is faster, but the Hot knife is more fun.

I am using Ride Capo bindings with it and its a pretty good setup.


----------



## BKitt (Nov 29, 2010)

jbernste03 said:


> Since you live in NOVA we should do a board trade for a day.. u can ride my 2013 T.rice Pro HorsePower and I can ride the 2013 Hot Knife.. i would love to demo it before i buy one


You guys talking Northern VA? I live in Arlington. About to take my new 156 Hot Knife out for a spin soon either tomorrow at Whitetail/Liberty or next weekend at Seven Springs.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

sidewall said:


> Does it handle the chop a lot better than your T. Rice? I've got the T. Rice 161.5 and it leaves a little to be desired in the chop.
> 
> I saw a hot knife for the first time today. The catalog pics don't do it justice. The yellow is a neon shade and the art's really cool.


Put a pair of the Now IPOs on your TRice... I did and it made that board 10x better, especially in the chop. I went from really liking that board to absolutely loving it because of those bindings. They add tons of dampness to the ride. I'm interested in the C3 profile as well, i was hoping for a 2014 C3 TRice model, but It doesn't seem in the cards from what I've heard so far.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

BKitt said:


> You guys talking Northern VA? I live in Arlington. About to take my new 156 Hot Knife out for a spin soon either tomorrow at Whitetail/Liberty or next weekend at Seven Springs.


yea man, lets meet up at one of those resorts so we can do a board trade for a few runs haha. Im dying to try to the hot knife.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Put a pair of the Now IPOs on your TRice... I did and it made that board 10x better, especially in the chop. I went from really liking that board to absolutely loving it because of those bindings. They add tons of dampness to the ride. I'm interested in the C3 profile as well, i was hoping for a 2014 C3 TRice model, but It doesn't seem in the cards from what I've heard so far.


Did that this past weekend! IPO's on the Rice just dampen any chop you're drudging through. Loved it.....


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Put a pair of the Now IPOs on your TRice... I did and it made that board 10x better, especially in the chop. I went from really liking that board to absolutely loving it because of those bindings. They add tons of dampness to the ride. I'm interested in the C3 profile as well, i was hoping for a 2014 C3 TRice model, but It doesn't seem in the cards from what I've heard so far.


I've actually thought about doing this. I like the board but it falls short when I hit bumped out, choppy snow. I want to keep it for a while (It's the Art of Flight edition) so maybe this is the ticket.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Now IPO's have been ordered, looking forward to seeing how it changes the ride.


----------

